# Fatimas will be releasing bellydance DVD soon



## plus size costumer (Sep 23, 2009)

The Plus size belly dance troupe the Fatimas will be releasing their first ever instructional bellydance DVD called Belly Dance for Every Body. 
It includes an extensive yet easy warm up/isolation section that can be done standing or sitting as well as a full easy to follow belly dance routine and a preformance by the Fatimas and other special guests. Check out www.plusizequalitycostumes.com for more information.
Paula


----------



## LovelyLiz (Oct 24, 2009)

I can't get that link to work -- but I love having a few exercise DVDs around for when the weather's bad and I can't get outside. Do you have another link?


----------



## plus size costumer (Oct 24, 2009)

The web address is www.plussizequalitycostumes.com 
The dvd has been filmed and is being edited right now. They are telling me it should be ready in Dec You can send me your e-mail to get on the list.
Thank you for your interest.
Paula


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Oct 28, 2009)

Thanks for fixing the link! I am looking forward to the DVD


----------



## jewels_mystery (Apr 30, 2010)

Did anyone get the dvd? I noticed it still is not listed on the website. I am thinking about getting into belly dancing. Any fellow belly dancers?


----------



## Risible (May 1, 2010)

jewels_mystery said:


> Did anyone get the dvd? I noticed it still is not listed on the website. I am thinking about getting into belly dancing. Any fellow belly dancers?



Jewels_mystery, there are a few threads that discuss bellydancing for exercise as a fat woman; try searching "bellydance" with the advanced search function in the Health Forum. Here's one such thread. 

I used to be in the Fatimas myself - great fun and great exercise!


----------

